# i really need help with a screaming parrot.



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

my lovely, placid, laid back, affectionate blue head pionus who's always secretly been my favourite (but don't tell the others) has turned in a screaming banshee and i don't know what to do. i know ignoring her and only giving her attnetion when she's quiet is the best thing but it's so hard to do especially when there's 4 other people in the house. most of the time i can ignor her but my hubby has trouble and will shout her name when she's screaming. i tell him it'll only make things worse and make her think she's getting attention for screaming but it honestly really stresses him out & he doesn't have to listen to it as much as i do. now even my toddler & african grey shouts her name when she starts. 
i think it's a hormonal thing because she did this last spring started screaming late jan and had stopped by the middle of april and was quiet until late jan this year. i kept telling everyone to just live with it because she'll stop like she did last year but she hasn't & if anything it's getting worse. what do i do? if it is a hormonal thing am i best giving her to someone who has other pionus so she can have a mate? i don't really want her to be bred from, there's enough unwanted parrots out there as it is. if it's a behavioural thing, what's the best course of action and how do i get my whole family on board? coz hubby is ready for giving her away right now and i really don't want that.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

How old is the bird & is there possibly anything else thats upsetting her? Its amazing at how the smallest change can upset parrots lol Is she screaming all day or at certain times?

If it is a breeding thing then lowering her protein intake can often help - cut out things like nuts & other high protein foods & see if that helps. It wont work overnight though.

You could also take her for a vet check to rule out any other possible causes & you could also discuss the avian version of HRT thats now available ..........honest its true, a friend has it for her very bad tempered Caique who always kicks off round this time of year :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> How old is the bird & is there possibly anything else thats upsetting her? Its amazing at how the smallest change can upset parrots lol Is she screaming all day or at certain times?
> 
> *If it is a breeding thing then lowering her protein intake can often help - cut out things like nuts & other high protein foods & see if that helps*. It wont work overnight though.
> 
> You could also take her for a vet check to rule out any other possible causes & you could also discuss the avian version of HRT thats now available ..........honest its true, a friend has it for her very bad tempered Caique who always kicks off round this time of year :lol2:


Also, reducing her daylight hours can help too, by having her cage covered with a dark heavy blanket early in the morning & in the early evening.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Also, reducing her daylight hours can help too, by having her cage covered with a dark heavy blanket early in the morning & in the early evening.


 
I always forget that one - we make a good team eh Colin :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> I always forget that one - we make a good team eh Colin :lol2:


We certainly do! We should have a team name! :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Also, reducing her daylight hours can help too, by having her cage covered with a dark heavy blanket early in the morning & in the early evening.


would that realy help tho most birds are at there loudest at these times naturaly and by covering them you not letting them do what they would normal do 

my birds can be loud and as they get older more mature or at certain times of the year yeah they do get louder but thats part of owning a parrot

its amazing how many people get a young bird and its all fine for a few years then as they become mature the screaming starts and peole want to rehome them its something anyone that buys a parrot should no and be prepared for


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> would that realy help tho most birds are at there loudest at these times naturaly and by covering them you not letting them do what they would normal do
> 
> my birds can be loud and as they get older more mature or at certain times of the year yeah they do get louder but thats part of owning a parrot
> 
> its amazing how many people get a young bird and its all fine for a few years then as they become mature the screaming starts and peole want to rehome them its something anyone that buys a parrot should no and be prepared for


Its just to reduce the daylight hours to try to convince the bird that its winter, i.e., not breeding season. I'd recommend the same for female Cockatiels who are constantly laying eggs. I would only recommend it to those who find the noise a problem.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean colin was just thinking al bet a lot of people do that anyway not thinking its part of owning a parrot sunlight and sunset are the noisey times for birds


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> yeah i know what you mean colin was just thinking al bet a lot of people do that anyway not thinking its part of owning a parrot sunlight and sunset are the noisey times for birds


I get you mate, & Im sure lots of people cover their parrots at any time of the day when they are noisy. It certainly is part of a parrot's natural behaviour, & yes we must understand that parrots make a lot of noise before we decide to take one on. But sometimes I think they can be that bit noisier than normal & if we can do something to help the situation, then it can mean one less parrot on the rehoming roundabout. The lesser of two evils really.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I think a lot of people cover the birds over when its actually screaming in the hope it passifies them enough to calm down - sadly this does not always work & only masks the problem.

Colins suggestion of changing day length is different in that you shorten day length but dont cover them up during the rest of the day.........thats when the walking away & ignoring them comes into play......think screaming toddler & how u deal with that lol


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i'll do that with the cover. they have a cover over them at night anyway but i'll put on a bit earlier and take it off later. 

i know parrots can be noisy, i'm not new to parrot keeping. i was more wondering if it was hormonal because it only seems to happen at this time of year, although last year she'd quietened down again by mid april. 

to whoever asked how old she is, i think she's 6. i've had her since oct '07 and was told she was 3 then. but there's no real way of telling is there?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> i'll do that with the cover. they have a cover over them at night anyway but i'll put on a bit earlier and take it off later.
> 
> i know parrots can be noisy, i'm not new to parrot keeping. i was more wondering if it was hormonal because it only seems to happen at this time of year, although last year she'd quietened down again by mid april.
> 
> to whoever asked how old she is, i think she's 6. i've had her since oct '07 and was told she was 3 then. but there's no real way of telling is there?


It could well be hormonal, or could even just be your Pionus's joy at the seasonal change!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Another thing I thought of today was my macaw Indy seems to be louder more often when its sunny........but I guess that kind of fits into the seasonal thing.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Another thing I thought of today was my macaw Indy seems to be louder more often when its sunny........but I guess that kind of fits into the seasonal thing.


 
you saying that its been sunny then raining then sunny on off for the past 3 days up here and my lot have been worse


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

this is gonna sound like a really stupid question but hey. if i reduce her protein intake what do i replace it with? is it simply a case of reducing her seed and increasing her fruit & veg? what about sprouting/soak mixes? i usually give all the birds this once a week.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> you could also discuss the avian version of HRT thats now available ..........honest its true, a friend has it for her very bad tempered Caique who always kicks off round this time of year :lol2:


 
I really wouldn't go with this thing - I tried it at the suggestion of a vet some 10-12 years ago. It was for my male caique who became very hormonal when he reached 2 years old and would attack even me and draw blood every time. He was really vicious with it and hung on and on .... So tried the parrot HRT injection and overnight he became a different bird - quiet - disinterested - non-hormonal for sure but it was like he was ill. Needless to say I didn't have it done to him again.

Am pleased to say the hormonals aren't so bad now (he's nearly 15) but still has his screeching fits from time to time :lol2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Aww I was always led to beleive that it is breeding season.*
*We don't know if our orange winged amazon is male or female (not bothered we love 'him' either way)*
*Eric get particularly noisy this time of year and sometimes when you stroke him he will snuggle right into you, with his bum in the air and make coeing noises, so I'm assuming that is him trying to mate?*
*We haven't made any changes and we don't cover his cage.... allthough we will move him rooms if things become too rowdy.... He joins in when the dogs play.... Sounds like he's refereeing... he will bark at them and cry, and uses different pitched noises to get them going. It drives my OH bonkers. *
*He also does the coeing and 'bowing' to our male dog when he is out and about. Mainly as our female dog isn't interested in him..... LOL.*


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I would also suggest a check up at the vets to ensure there is no medical probllem upsetting your bird. Pionus are not particulary noisy as a rule so it would be a good idea to have a look at all aspects, not just hormonal.
As CarlyCharlie said earlier, the weather can affect their moods.....I have 13 very over excited parrots once the sun is out and shining..!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> I really wouldn't go with this thing - I tried it at the suggestion of a vet some 10-12 years ago. It was for my male caique who became very hormonal when he reached 2 years old and would attack even me and draw blood every time. He was really vicious with it and hung on and on .... So tried the parrot HRT injection and overnight he became a different bird - quiet - disinterested - non-hormonal for sure but it was like he was ill. Needless to say I didn't have it done to him again.
> 
> Am pleased to say the hormonals aren't so bad now (he's nearly 15) but still has his screeching fits from time to time :lol2:


The one I mentioned is relatively new, so possibly not the one you had? It works for them & their bird does not appear ill as happened with your male - plus theirs is female & they are always more hormonal then males :whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Satans Little Helper said:


> I would also suggest a check up at the vets to ensure there is no medical probllem upsetting your bird. Pionus are not particulary noisy as a rule so it would be a good idea to have a look at all aspects, not just hormonal.
> As CarlyCharlie said earlier, the weather can affect their moods.....I have 13 very over excited parrots once the sun is out and shining..!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


she's been checked and all is well which is why we think it's just hormones. i know pionus are usually quiet and she's no exception (apart from this little phase obviously) so when she first started doing it i thought there was something really wrong with her. 

so what i've done so far is reduce her seed and increase her fruit & veg, cover her slightly earlier and leave her covered until slightly laster and make more of an affort to give her attention when she's being quiet and leave the room when she's being loud.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> The one I mentioned is relatively new, so possibly not the one you had? It works for them & their bird does not appear ill as happened with your male - plus theirs is female & they are always more hormonal then males :whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


Fair enough - like you highlighted - it was a while ago. I don't think my bird was made ill by it (I probably wrote it the wrong way) but he was definitely quieter and more lethargic.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jaffa, my Sun Conure, is at it non-stop now :devil::censor::devil:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Jaffa, my Sun Conure, is at it non-stop now :devil::censor::devil:


lol so is my gcc must be the weather


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Not to sure what to do but I somehow read this as `I regally agree with a screaming parrot` PMSL


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> lol so is my gcc must be the weather


I think we should send our screamers to Ken's until they quieten down :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think we should send our screamers to Ken's until they quieten down :lol2:


Feel free..............you may never see them again though if the raccoon gets hold of them for annoying her with their screaming :whistling2::lol2::lol2: I keep telling Indy Macaw she is moving into the raccoon pen if she dont sut up :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Feel free..............you may never see them again though if the raccoon gets hold of them for annoying her with their screaming :whistling2::lol2::lol2: I keep telling Indy Macaw she is moving into the raccoon pen if she dont sut up :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


lol would give my ears a rest


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm glad it's not just me that's got a screamer at the moment then. i had to go out at 9:30 this morning becuase i could stand the noise anymore. today has definately been the loudest she's been in ages.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

hubby said he wants her to go. i don't want her to go but i don't blame him for thinking she's become too much for us. don't know what to do now, i've lost his support in trying ti change her behaviour. this morning he took the cover off because she was screaming then when i said to he should've left it on he put it straight back on. not gonna help is it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> hubby said he wants her to go. i don't want her to go but i don't blame him for thinking she's become too much for us. don't know what to do now, i've lost his support in trying ti change her behaviour. this morning he took the cover off because she was screaming then when i said to he should've left it on he put it straight back on. not gonna help is it?


Aww, thats a shame. Maybe he was just having a bad day? Have you explained to hubby that your Pionus isn't screeching to be bad or for no reason, its because of the season & hormones, etc?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> hubby said he wants her to go. i don't want her to go but i don't blame him for thinking she's become too much for us. don't know what to do now, i've lost his support in trying ti change her behaviour. this morning he took the cover off because she was screaming then when i said to he should've left it on he put it straight back on. not gonna help is it?


Such a shame if you have to rehome her.

Have you taken her to the vets for a check up to make sure there is nothing wrong causing the screaming.

It is unusual for a Pionus to be so noisy.......although noise levels are very relative to the people concerned - I cant stand cockatiels in the house but can cope with an Amazon or Macaw :gasp:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Spraying will calm my Charlie down - he also likes to come out for a bath in the sink (or lasagne dish!). If they get wet enough it keeps them quiet for a while preening themselves. Not to be done late though as they need to be dried out by bedtime!

Another thing that really keeps mine occupied is those big fat cardboard tubes that calendars get sent in. I wedge it between the bars and it keeps mine quiet for ages chewing his way in and making a hole he can get his whole self into. A really good one can last a couple of weeks! I think conures in the wild (like caiques) make their nests by chewing out holes in tree trunks so it imitates that behavior.

I know how you feel - my OH half (and family) hate Charlie when he's in screaming mode so hope all goes OK for you.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

he knows it's a hormonal thing, well at least i keep telling him it's her hormones. but when she went through this phase last year, she'd quietened down by mid april so now he thinks it started off as normal screeching because it's spring and moved on to general bad behaviour. and that's where i'm stuck because now i can't say she'll stop soon like she did last spring because i honestrly don't know when she'll quieten down. if anything she's got worse, not better. i know if you're trying alter bad behaviour in parrots they can get worse until they realise that it gets them no-where then their behaviour improves so i'm hoping it's that and we'll see some improvements soon. 

thing is with hubby as well is he loves our african grey and has always said that of all the animals we have, he's the most important. he thinks that the pionus screaming is making the grey stressed and stopping us giving him all the attention he's used to because it feels like everything is focused on the screaming banshee of a pionus. 

i'm stuck, honestly i am. genuine question, seeing as it's her hormones would it be better if i found her a home with another pionus so she could have a mate?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

If it is her hormones speak to your avian vet for assistance as they might be able to do something about it.......modern avian medicine has advanced quite a bit recently :2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> If it is her hormones speak to your avian vet for assistance as they might be able to do something about it.......modern avian medicine has advanced quite a bit recently :2thumb:


i think i'll do that. is it something that insurance will cover? ir is there some random loophole that means it's something to do with breeding so insurance wont cover it? 

she has actually got a lot better over the last week or so. well she's a lot quieter anyways, all we have to do is stop the biting & the bullying of my little senegal and i'll have the pionus that i know & love back.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

*mogwai* said:


> i think i'll do that. is it something that insurance will cover? ir is there some random loophole that means it's something to do with breeding so insurance wont cover it?
> 
> she has actually got a lot better over the last week or so. well she's a lot quieter anyways, all we have to do is stop the biting & the bullying of my little senegal and i'll have the pionus that i know & love back.


Depends on your insurance policy - better to call them and check for any exclusions first.
Has she got a closed ring? This will usually give you the year she was born.
I think your biggest challenge isn't the bird but changing your family's behaviour! As you've already mentioned the reaction she gets is a reward. Everytime someone screams at her, jumps up and down and gets angry she has a little show to watch and a lot of attention focussed on her. Hard as it is eveyone has to remain calm and completely ignore her. I actually feel that covering over the cage when she screams can be useful - it's like the bird equivalent of the naughty step. As soon as she is quiet again the cover can come off. It's a short-time training aid not a permanent solution.
All the things mentioned about reducing hormonal stimulus are great, I have found light exposure and energy in the diet to be the two biggest factors in most cases. Definitely a good plan to switch away from a seed diet, sprouted seeds, fruit and veg are lower in energy, higher in calcium, vitamin A, Vitamin D3, biotin etc etc so much much better for her health too.
Try and have set periods each day when you focus on each bird. Neither will be happy at being left out so don't do this in front of the other bird.
Rehoming her will only unsettle her further, if she doesn't settle down would you consider setting up an aviary for her instead so her surroundings and family are still familiar but she isn't quite so deafening?
Marie


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for your reply, no she doesn't have a ring. i've had her almost 4 years and i believe she was 3 years old when i rescued her. the story is an old lady had 13 parrots and made her family promise to look after tham all when she died. the various family members took on the birds when the lady could no longer look after them but when she died they all got passed to a rescue. i knew the lady that ran the rescue on another forum & she contacted me to see if i wanted a blue headed pionus (she knew i'd wanted one for ages) and 'pickles' (the name she came with that my family never let me change) has been here ever since.

there is definate improvements in her behaviour. i'm making more of an effort to give all the birds more attention and my family understand that the way they react only makes things worse.

she is not being re-homed. me & hubby talked about it the other night because he's made his feelings clear and as soon as i said 'maybe we should look for another home for her' i was mortified at myself for even saying it. there's no way i could actually go through with re-homing her. 

if she carries on being hormonal, i'll speak to my insurers to see if HRT is covered under my policy or if it counts as a result of breeding.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> if she carries on being hormonal, i'll speak to my insurers to see if HRT is covered under my policy or if it counts as a result of breeding.


she is a pet bird so its not a result of breeding so I would hope its put down to over active hormone levels - I got one of my dogs snipped because his prostate was enlarged due to hormones & the insurance paid out; that was nothing to do with breeding :2thumb: Make sure your vet backs you though as its their report that will sway the insurance people - so worth making sure you see the vet before asking the insurance.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> she is a pet bird so its not a result of breeding so I would hope its put down to over active hormone levels - I got one of my dogs snipped because his prostate was enlarged due to hormones & the insurance paid out; that was nothing to do with breeding :2thumb: Make sure your vet backs you though as its their report that will sway the insurance people - so worth making sure you see the vet before asking the insurance.


i know but i know someone who kept a pet female who'd lay the occasional egg. was never a problem but she had trouble with it one time, don't know the full story or how serious it was, but the insurance wouldn't pay said she was breeding. she was a lone bird that wou;d randomly lay an egg. 

anyhoo, hppefully it wont come to that. things are definately improving, i'm so chuffed. i'm getting my birds back.


----------

